# Worried about your electronics and them being shorted or "blown up"?



## mikesolid (Aug 24, 2011)

I work with electronics for my job and my company has some products that come packed in ESD safe bags (Electrostatic Discharge). I kept some of the bags and wrapped them around some of my electronic gear in my BOB such as my emergency radio, walkies, and emergency phone. 
The bags by themselves WILL NOT help against an EMP, but if you have a "black box" and want just that little tiny extra piece of mind you should look into these bags.
I've read that the metal shielded bags really do not do anything in terms of an EMP. But they sell tons of different kinds.
Some companies/sites that may be helpful:

http://www.esdjournal.com/techpapr/ryne/esdbags.htm

http://search.digikey.com/us/en/cat...materials/2228416?k=Static Control Clean Room

http://www.all-spec.com


----------

